# 2019 Photo of the Year (voting)



## snowbear (Jan 12, 2020)

It's time to vote for the 2018 Photo of the Year. Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

JANUARY: "Nap Time" by @MSnowy






FEBRUARY: "Ton- Musician's Portrait" by @DanOstergren





MARCH: "Milky Walkway" by @yahgiggle





 *** Image not available, user hasn't signed on to TPF fsince May, 2019.

APRIL: "Trees" by @Sil





MAY: "Happy Mothersday bear day." by @jorelcuomo





JUNE: "Steampunk" by @Sil





JULY: Untitled by @MSnowy





AUGUST: ""Vestrahorn"" by @Vieri





SEPTEMBER: "Milky Way Badlands" by @kalgra





OCTOBER: "Andy Dexterity 2" by @DanOstergren





NOVEMBER: "Tellaro Liguria Italy" by @Sil





DECEMBER: "Elephants in Monochrome" by @Bryan Pereira


----------



## Braineack (Jan 12, 2020)

So tough! Hot damn


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 12, 2020)

unreal ...so hard to cast a vote.. all so awesome ... so tough.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 12, 2020)

Wow, this was a very difficult choice. Well done everyone....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 12, 2020)

This was extremely hard. Well done, all!


----------



## CherylL (Jan 12, 2020)

All are excellent and in a league of their own.  Hard to decide.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 12, 2020)

Just a note and I’m sure there are many who disagree but...

Personally, I think the POTM and POTY voting should be for a photo by someone who participates on our site.  Not someone who drops a good photo on this and every other photo forum on the web and is never seen or heard from again.  For example that bear and cub photo looked familiar so I looked at the posters Insta and it was originally posted in 2016. I’m pretty sure it was posted on TPF back then as well...


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 13, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> Just a note and I’m sure there are many who disagree but...
> 
> Personally, I think the POTM and POTY voting should be for a photo by someone who participates on our site.  Not someone who drops a good photo on this and every other photo forum on the web and is never seen or heard from again.  For example that bear and cub photo looked familiar so I looked at the posters Insta and it was originally posted in 2016. I’m pretty sure it was posted on TPF back then as well...



This is just a thought on my part.
It's complicated, because it's not forbidden to share a photo, originally taken in 2016, a few years later (2019) on the TPF forum. I don't disagree with you, but how should something like this be checked or executed? TPF's sole purpose is to make money and not to check whether a member only comes to the forum once to share (older) photos or to participate in discussions etc.

There are a few thousand members who only publish their photos in the TPF photo gallery and never go to the forum, but in the end they are just as good TPF members as you and me. What would be nice, is the system of the Dutch Fujifilm forum where anyone who doesn't actively contribute to the forum will be deleted as a member in only a few weeks, rigorous, but it gives a lot of good traffic and prevents a huge list of ghost-members, but unfortunately this absolutely is not what TPF is after!

By the way, in my opinion the POTM would be much more fun and attract more attention from members, with the way an English photo forum tackles this by letting members nominate themselves anonymously in a given month with an unpublished image made in that month. All forum members can then choose at the end of the month and the name of a winner will be announced after the election. Perhaps more interest is generated in this way, who knows, because more people will participate and also vote at the end of every month. Just an idea.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 13, 2020)

Can I vote for all 12?


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2020)

I finally have it narrowed down to two.   That's all I have for today.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 14, 2020)

I think Sharon (SquarePeg) has a point... the one that seems familiar to me is the one of the elephants by Bryan P.; I'm pretty sure I've seen that around used to promote his tours. That seems to put a photo in a different category when it's 'out there' used for marketing, business use, or a similar purpose. (If someone sold prints of their image, good for them, and that's different when done for individual buyers' personal use than when it's done as commercial use).


----------

